# Ich bin überrascht



## Marben (8. September 2008)

Nach 4 Jahren WoW hatte und hab ich das Spiel einfach satt.

Völlig ohne Erwartung habe ich mir gedacht es mal mit HdRO zu versuchen und ich bin völlig überrascht und gleichzeitig begeistert. Ich will jetzt nicht angangen mit: "HdRO ist viel besser als WoW" aber es macht soviel Spass, wie ich bei WoW schon sehr lange nicht mehr hatte, die Leute sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit, sehr schicke Grafik, gute Musikuntermalung und eine abolute wohlfühlatmosphäre. Damit hätte ich echt nicht gerechnet. Gut, die Mounts/Pferde sind optisch nicht so der Renner aber naja.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so Codemasters!


----------



## Atreymoo (8. September 2008)

Du klingst wie jemand,der nach 50 Jahren Ehe seinen Partner gewechselt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:/ und ich kann dir sagen,dein Main wird dir deinen Seitensprung nicht verzeihen.
Oder bist du jemand der 2 MMO's zugleich zockt?
Das wäre ja noch besser.

Ps:Ich fühle mich irgendwie zu WAR hingezogen...aber psst!


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

GZ dass du so viel Zeit in das Spiel investierst.


----------



## Gloril (8. September 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass in Mittelerde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (8. September 2008)

Bin auch positive von Lotro überscht gewesen als ich vor 2 Monaten einfach aus langeweile mir eine 2 wochen einen test acc erstellt habe!

und bin immer noch in mittelerde unterwegs und wow is mein main in Urlaub geflogen!^^


----------



## Mju (8. September 2008)

die mounts sehen ja wohl um einiges besser aus, als in besagtem anderen mmorpg.. die animationen sind viel fluessiger und die viecher sehen recht edel aus. einzig der reiter sitzt etwas seltsam, aber immerhin ist da mal bewegung drin Oo

viel spass dir noch, habe auch vor kurzem mit lotro angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (8. September 2008)

Marben schrieb:


> Gut, die Mounts/Pferde sind optisch nicht so der Renner aber naja.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte nach 9 Monaten Auszeit eigentlich auch mal wieder bei HdRO vorbeischauen. Sind die Animationen etwa immernoch so dröge? Sind Pferde immernoch die einzigen möglichen Reittiere?


----------



## Teugen (8. September 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Ich wollte nach 9 Monaten Auszeit eigentlich auch mal wieder bei HdRO vorbeischauen. Sind die Animationen etwa immernoch so dröge? Sind Pferde immernoch die einzigen möglichen Reittiere?



Mmmh also ich finde die Animationen nicht dröge. Aber Animationen sind ja immer eher geschmacksache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Etwas anderes als Pferde zu bringen ist natürlich auch eher sehr schwer, da sich Turbine/Codemasters an die Buchlizenz halten müssen. Denke es wäre sehr suboptimal wenn tausende auf Adlern durch Mittelerde fliegen soll.

Aber in Moria soll es wohl ein neues Transportmittel geben. Die Spekulationen reichen momentan von Widdern bis Minenloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE Willkommen in Mittelerde. Möge immer eine handbreit Moral zwischen Dir und dem nächsten Rückzugspunkt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndor (8. September 2008)

@Imon

Man meint ja fast, daß Du die Qualität des Spiels an den Animationen fest machen willst.
Das klingt ein wenig wie Erbsenzählerei.

Und ja, es wird Widder geben, weil Pferde nicht in die Minen können.


----------



## -Kaleb- (8. September 2008)

Marben schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren WoW hatte und hab ich das Spiel einfach satt.
> 
> Völlig ohne Erwartung habe ich mir gedacht es mal mit HdRO zu versuchen und ich bin völlig überrascht und gleichzeitig begeistert. Ich will jetzt nicht angangen mit: "HdRO ist viel besser als WoW" aber es macht soviel Spass, wie ich bei WoW schon sehr lange nicht mehr hatte, die Leute sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit, sehr schicke Grafik, gute Musikuntermalung und eine abolute wohlfühlatmosphäre. Damit hätte ich echt nicht gerechnet. Gut, die Mounts/Pferde sind optisch nicht so der Renner aber naja.....
> 
> ...



/sign

meine Rede, LOTRO ist ein GUTES! Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einzig dieses beschissene und erzwungene "Taten" farmen Prinzip um seinen Char zu "skillen" ist voll daneben...


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2008)

Du meinst das Taten-farmen, das kein bisschen zwingend ist? Bitte, ich will das thema nicht schon wieder anfangen: Ich bin strikter farm-verweigerer, und wir besiegen den Balrog mit mir als tank.

 Auch mit meinen Eigenschaften auf "nebenbei" erreichten leveln. Farmen für taten ist nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Melethron (8. September 2008)

Wobei das Taten farmen noch wesentlich besser gemacht ist, als bei World of Farmcraft. Ich hasse farmen nach Ruf, hier aber macht das auch noch vergleichsweise viel Spaß. Kann damit leben. Man sieht das Turbine sich WoW gut angeschaut hat und versucht gewisse Schwachpunkte besser zu lösen. Der Wirtschaftskreislauf scheint mir in Mittelerde auch wesentlich gesünder zu sein. Da nehme ich es gerne in Kauf das ich arm bin wie eine Kirchenmaus ;-)) Die Freude ist dann umso größer über das erreichte.


----------



## Cyberflips (8. September 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Ich wollte nach 9 Monaten Auszeit eigentlich auch mal wieder bei HdRO vorbeischauen. Sind die Animationen etwa immernoch so dröge? Sind Pferde immernoch die einzigen möglichen Reittiere?



Ja, denn in den Büchern von Tolkien gibt es ausser Pferden keine anderen Reittiere für die freien Völker.
Saurons Schergen verfügen neben den Nazgul auf ihren fliegenden Drachentieren über Reitwarge und Kampfmammuts 

HdrO ist ja keine frei designbare Welt, sondern basiert auf Tolkiens Büchern und das ist auch gut so.
Allerdings finde ich immer noch das die Pferde in HdrO ruhig ein wenig schneller laufen könnten 


Mir ist zwar nicht so richtig bewusst, was Du unter "dröge" verstehst, aber die Animationen sind sicher immer Geschmackssache. Mir gefallen sie beispielsweise überwiegend gut, auch wenn ich zugeben muss einige kleine Dinge dabei auch für verbesserungwürdig zu halten - was allerdings für mich kein Grund wäre auf die tolle Stimmung und das tolle Spiel zu verzichten.


----------



## Thesahne (8. September 2008)

jap die wirtschaft is der hammer... auch wenn man die schwachen hergestellten sachen nich gut verkaufen kann aber der rest... top!^^
Auch farmen geht super... hab in 10 stunden mit lvl 34 5g gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. September 2008)

Na wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja mit dem nächsten Addon "Die Rache des Gichtkönigs" auch ein raketenbetriebener Adler ins Spiel, den man nach Ruf-Farmen bei Beorn und natürlich eine unverschämt hohe Summe an Gold abzudrücken sein Eigen nennen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamaray (8. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> einzig dieses beschissene und erzwungene "Taten" farmen Prinzip um seinen Char zu "skillen" ist voll daneben...





Vetaro schrieb:


> Auch mit meinen Eigenschaften auf "nebenbei" erreichten leveln. Farmen für taten ist nicht zwingend nötig.



Es läßt sich nicht bestreiten, daß richtig gewählte Tugenden auf max. Level eine hohe Steigerung der Werte erzeugen können welche aber in keiner bisherigen Instanz wirklich unabdingbar wären.
Fast alle BdT Einträge ( ausser natürlich das hirnlose Sanur) habe ich durch normales Spielen, Helfen in der Sippe und eine von Anfang an saubere Spielweise erreicht.Wenn man natürlich das BdT bis LV50 völlig ignoriert stellt sich ein Nachholbedarf ein.
Einige ( Kreis der Verzweiflung / Bosse in BG und CD) haben mir sogar richtig Freude gemacht.
Die BdT Einträge sind eine Belohnung für Vielspieler, wer natürlich meint sich 8 Stunden hinstellen zu müssen um Trolle zu verhauen der ist es selber Schuld. Das Prinzip "Taten farmen" legt man sich wohl eher selber auf als das es vom Spiel her erzwungen wäre.
Und wie sollte es auch sonst funktionieren, mit Lv 50 zu Gandalf gehen und alle Werte automatisch auf max setzen lassen?
Ausserdem wurde mit B14 noch eine weitere Hintertür für BdT-Faule Spieler geöffnet ( Gaben / neuer Schmuck).
Auch wenn ich das BdT genauso hasse wie ihr alle ist es eine absolut vernünftige Erfindung und aus RPler Sicht auch logisch.
Man könnte da natürlich noch sehr vieles verbessern in dem wirklich heldenhafte Taten auch honoriert werden.


----------



## Dashy (8. September 2008)

> Nach 4 Jahren WoW hatte und hab ich das Spiel einfach satt.



Du Zeitreisender du ;P

Btt: Lotro hatt mich auch sehr postiv mit den netten Leuten überascht


----------



## Sanchie (8. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Du Zeitreisender du ;P
> 
> Btt: Lotro hatt mich auch sehr postiv mit den netten Leuten überascht



Hab damals mal einen Monat lang WoW gezockt und getestet. Das Spiel ansich gefiel mir gut aber ich fand die Community einfach total kindisch, unreif, teilweise unverschämt oder einfach nur dämlich. Danach kam ich durch eine Freundin auf Hdro und das war dann das krasse Gegenteil. Hier sind die Leute einfach nett und hilfsbereit, man trifft sehr selten irgendwelche komischen Spieler. Zur Zeit mach ich zwar ne kleine kreative Hdro-Zockpause aber irgendwann werde ich mich bestimmt wieder in die Fluten dieses genialen Spiels werfen. Bin auch schon sehr aufs neue Addon gespannt.

Sanchie


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Ich muss selber sagen: 
Hdro hab ich auhc erst getestet und war fasziniert (allein von der Grafik her) und was die Jungs von Turbin an Content nachgeliefert haben: Die stehen wow in nichts nach (bis auf sie spielerzahlen, aber ich finde das HDRO genau die richtige spieleranzahl hat).
Mir macht es spaß (auch wenn ich noch nicht 50 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch die freundlichkeit der Leute überschläft einen fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (8. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du meinst das Taten-farmen, das kein bisschen zwingend ist? Bitte, ich will das thema nicht schon wieder anfangen: Ich bin strikter farm-verweigerer, und wir besiegen den Balrog mit mir als tank.
> 
> Auch mit meinen Eigenschaften auf "nebenbei" erreichten leveln. Farmen für taten ist nicht zwingend nötig.



der Meinung bin cih auch, bin auch der Tank und die taten habe ich nebenbei beim leveln und questen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@TE

Ich ahba uch mal WoW gespielt und bin jetzt schon seit längerer zeit bei HdRO und frage mich immer wieder wieso ich nicht früher angefangen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

Atreymoo schrieb:


> Du klingst wie jemand,der nach 50 Jahren Ehe seinen Partner gewechselt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ^^ ich hab au ma in hdro reingeschaut un ich habs mir nach 2 tagen direkt gekauft bin im moment lvl 35 waffenmeister geht ab xD


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die [CM] stehen wow in nichts nach (bis auf sie spielerzahlen, aber ich finde das HDRO genau die richtige spieleranzahl hat).
> Mir macht es spaß (auch wenn ich noch nicht 50 bin
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung, das klingt jetzt als wär es persönlich gemeint, dabei ist es aber allgemein gemeint, weil ich die zitierten Sätze öfter mal lese.

Das sind zwei Sachen, die typische WoWler sagen. Die Spielerzahlen sind nur in folgenden Fällen interessant: 1. Du bist an der börse und möchtest in die Firma investieren  2. Die Zahlen sind so niedrig, dass das Spiel vor dem Aus steht.     Da beides hier wohl nicht der fall ist, ist das eigentlich nur eine flucht in das einzige, was man unbestritten von WoW behaupten kann. Ein bisschen "es war ja nicht alles schlecht."

Und die Idee, dass der Spielspaß mit dem Maximallevel zusammen hängen würde, kommt auch aus WoW. Übrigens wird sie auch dort nicht grundsätzlich vertreten, es ist nur einfach eher so wie in der Realität: Es wird einem dauerhaft eingetrichtert, bis man selber sowas glaubt. Dicke Leute sind ja schliesslich nicht hübsch, Pickel muss man wegmachen und der _richtige_ Spaß beginnt aufm Maxlevel.


----------



## Cyberflips (8. September 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Es läßt sich nicht bestreiten, daß richtig gewählte Tugenden auf max. Level eine hohe Steigerung der Werte erzeugen können welche aber in keiner bisherigen Instanz wirklich unabdingbar wären.
> Fast alle BdT Einträge ( ausser natürlich das hirnlose Sanur) habe ich durch normales Spielen, Helfen in der Sippe und eine von Anfang an saubere Spielweise erreicht.Wenn man natürlich das BdT bis LV50 völlig ignoriert stellt sich ein Nachholbedarf ein.
> Einige ( Kreis der Verzweiflung / Bosse in BG und CD) haben mir sogar richtig Freude gemacht.
> Die BdT Einträge sind eine Belohnung für Vielspieler, wer natürlich meint sich 8 Stunden hinstellen zu müssen um Trolle zu verhauen der ist es selber Schuld. Das Prinzip "Taten farmen" legt man sich wohl eher selber auf als das es vom Spiel her erzwungen wäre.
> ...





Da kann ich mich in allen Punkten nur anschliessen. Wie andere auch schon sagten: Farmen um des farmens Willens oder um seine Taten in kurzer Zeit bis zum Anschlag auszureizen ist einfach nicht notwendig und bringt im engen Sinne auch keinen Vorteil, weil man weder anderen Spielern gegenüber einen Vorteil hat (Konkurrenzdenken gehört glücklicherweise nicht zum Spielprinzip von HdrO), noch zwingend für den Content zu spielen notwendig ist. 
Natürlich mit und mit wird man für die Dauer seines Wirkens belohnt, weil man durch steigende Taten etwas mehr Skill bekommt, aber es geht auch erstmal mit dem erreichten normal weiter und farmen ist unnötig. Mit der Zeit kommt es alles von selbst dazu. Die Leute die meinen sie müssten das alles wie blöde in einer Woche zusammen farmen, betrügen sich eigentlich selbst um den Spielspass und erreichen im Grunde nichts damit.


----------



## Bartholom (8. September 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Die BdT Einträge sind eine Belohnung für Vielspieler, wer natürlich meint sich 8 Stunden hinstellen zu müssen um Trolle zu verhauen der ist es selber Schuld. Das Prinzip "Taten farmen" legt man sich wohl eher selber auf als das es vom Spiel her erzwungen wäre.



ich war mal mit einer random-gruppe in fornost, alle so ca. level 45. während einer der unvermeidlichen pullerpausen hab ich mir meine mitstreiter mal näher angeschaut - und siehe da, unser jäger hatte keinerlei eigenschaften aktiviert, weder tugenden, noch klasse, noch rasse. nichts! und irgendwie muss er es ja trotzdem bis dorthin geschafft haben, die "notwendigkeit" des trait-farmens ist in meinen augen völliger humbug.


----------



## Aurengur (9. September 2008)

Jaja.... die Tugenden...

Ich überlasse natürlich jedem hier seinen Standpunkt, den er vertritt, denn ich möchte niemanden wirklich vorschreieb wie er sein Spielempfinden definiert, und euch steht das bei mir ebensowenig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun meine effektive Meinung, wie ich sie für mich und meine Charaktere die ich spiele habe:

Tugenden zu Farmen ist meines Erachtens eine Pflicht jedes spielers, der ein Spiel auskosten möchte und auch im Endcontent, der ja bekanntlich gering ist, mitmischen möchte. Es ist ein definitiver Unterschied ob ich mit Tapferkeit 4 rumrenne oder mit Tapferkeit 10, und das ist ein Fakt. Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich einen Machtwert von 370 oder 400 habe als Wächter, denn meine Blockchance steigt dadurch. 
Ich persönlich frage mich ob sich manche Leute selbst anlügen, oder ob sie es einfach nicht einsehen möchten, weil es ihnen zu aufwendig ist, dass Tugenden ein wichtiger Bestandteil in der Charakterforumung bzw. Weiterentwicklung sind.
300 Moral mehr oder weniger haben ist unwichtig? Bitte da um nähere Erläuterung, warum man auf 300 Moral verzichten kann, bin schon gespannt darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmen wir aber an, dass die Tugenden unwichtig sind, ok, doch was ist dann mit den Stats auf Gegenständen, sind diese jetzt auch unwichtig, ich komme ja auch mit einem Waffi, gekleidet in stoff mit Wille und Schicksal und zwei Dolchen auf Level 50... ist kein problem, ist jetzt dadurch auch das Equip unnötig, oder unwichtig?

Wenn man von der Unwichtigkeit von Tungenden spricht, dann sind sämtliche Stats im Spiel unwichtig, denn diese sind vernachlässigbar, und genau das ist es, was jeder mit etwas MMO-Erfahrung sofort negieren kann. Equip und Stats waren und werden auch immer ein Thema bai MMO's bleiben, denn diese definieren den Charakter und seine Schlagkraft. 

Wie gesagt, jeder so wie er will, ob jemand tugenden Farmt oder nicht, es ist sache des eigenen Spielempfindens, und das definiert jeder für sich. Für mich persönlich ist es allerdings keine Frage... Farmen von Tungenden gehört eben dazu, so wie das absolvieren der Klassenquests, die ich auch vernachlässigen kann. 
Tugenden Farmen hat auch nichts mit Powergamern zu tun, manche Leute machen es einfach um ihren Char zu eichen und aus ihm etwas besonderes zu machen damit sie nicht mit einem 0815-Waffi oder sowas rumrennen...

Wenn sich jemand durch diesen Beitrag angegriffen fühlen sollte, ist es nicht meine Absicht, es ist nur mein Empfinden über dieses Thema.


----------



## Monstermax (9. September 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> die mounts sehen ja wohl um einiges besser aus, als in besagtem anderen mmorpg.. die animationen sind viel fluessiger und die viecher sehen recht edel aus. einzig der reiter sitzt etwas seltsam, aber immerhin ist da mal bewegung drin Oo


öhmmm das will ich mal überhört haben ... so toll is die animation auch nicht und nicht schlechter als in WoW


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2008)

Ich hatte echt gehofft, die diskussion nicht schon wieder loszutreten, das ist ja echt nicht auszuhalten...



Aurengur schrieb:


> Bitte da um nähere Erläuterung, warum man auf 300 Moral verzichten kann, bin schon gespannt darauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte, das hätten wir schon direkt zu beginn und dann noch mehrmals geklärt: Es ist deshalb nicht "notwendig" oder "pflicht", weil man *alles* im spiel schaffen kann, ohne volle tugenden zu haben. Im gegensatz zum Konkurrenzspiel, wo man definitiv bestimmte Werte braucht, um einen großteil des contents spielen zu können.

Das heisst, nochmal ganz kurz: Es ist nicht wichtig, weil ich auch ohne zurecht komme.

-

Und der andere Zitierte absatz ist sozusagen ein ablenkungsmanöver, entweder gegen uns oder um dich selber zu irritieren: Wir sprachen nicht davon, dass man ohne tugenden spielen soll. Wir setzten vorraus, dass es ein normaler charakter, mit normaler Ausrüstung und einem denkend handelnden spieler ist, der ihm auch tugenden und alles gibt. Der diese Tugenden nur nicht maximiert hat, weil er auch ohne sie spielen kann.
 Übrigens, schon gewusst, dass man den Balrog auch ohne Spalten-rüstung besiegen kann? Muss ja, irgendwer muss ja mal damit angefangen haben. Tugenden auf Maximum sind ungefähr so wichtig wie das Spaltenset.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Glückwunsch!
Du hast das Spiel gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (9. September 2008)

Natürlich kann man alles im Spiel erreichen, ohne, dass man seinen Charakter zu etwas besonderem macht, vergiss auch nicht was ich geschrieben habe, dass jeder selbst für sein Spielempfinden sorgt, und dementsprechend sein Spielglück finden wird. Dies spreche ich niemandem ab. Ich gehe nur von meiner Spielweise aus, die ich für mich so definiert habe, dass es für mich nicht unerheblich ist. 

Ob du jetzt sagst, ich verzichte auf das Skillen meiner Tugenden bleibt immer dir überlassen, ob du als Wächter mit Stoff rumrennst, oder als Waffi mit Dolchen ist auch deine Angelegenheit, und wenn du mit deinem Barden vorzugsweise in Kriegsrede heilst, damit du nebenbei Damagen kannst, dann ist das ebenso deine Spielweise, die du dir für dich ausgesucht hast. 

Ich verstehe das Spiel eben anders (wohl gemerkt für mich), lass dir aber deine Art zu spielen. Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Nachricht so angekommen, wie sie im Anfangssatz gemeint war.


----------



## Tetlin (9. September 2008)

Zum Tugendfarmen:

Das Farmen von Tugenden ist kein muß da stimm ich zu, genausowenig wie selbige auszurüsten oder falls aktivierbar anzuwenden.
Es ist aber allerdings Kurzsichtig darauf zuverzichten, auch wenn es ohne möglich ist alle bisherigen herausforderungen zu bestehen wird hier ein Potenial verschenkt das nicht zuunterschätzen ist.

Tugenden sind nicht allein eine belohnung für viel Spieler jeder kann sie irgendwann freigeschaltet haben es bedarf nur mehr Zeit und genau das sollte am ende auch jeder gemacht haben.

Wer Tugenden nicht freischaltet oder ausrüstet unabhängig ob oder wann Ruht sich auf dem Rücken der anderen Spieler in seiner Gefährten Gruppe oder Schlachtzug aus es ist wie im Realenleben die erste Pflicht ein gewisses verantwortungsgefühl an denn Tag zu legen und seinen Mitstreiter das maximale an möglichen zurhand zugeben das bedeutet auch stück für stück seine Ausrüstung zuverbessern Spielerriche Spieltiefe zu Optimieren und ja auch die Tugenden welche am geignetzten sind auf möglichst maximalen level auszurüsten.

LotRO bietet hingegen andern MMO eine breite chance für Gelegenheits Spieler sich erfolgreich zu beweisen, aber auch genau hier versteift scih scheinbar der gedanke oh ha das dauert mir zu lang ich mach das lieber nicht sollen die anderen halt mal mehr machen und mich ausgleichen.

Das es diese extreme Scheere zwischen hardcore und Casual Player in HdRO nicht gibt ist mehr als positiv anzusehen, und macht auch zum erheblichen teil denn Charm diese Spieles aus.
Die überheblichkeit die von diversen Casuals jedooch denn bösen Hardcores von dennen es beileibe ja nicht so viele gibt und damit mein ich jetzt nicht einmal die Woche Hele und Spalte Raiden ist beileibe ein wenig heftig.

Wer seinen Gefährten ein guter Freund sien möchte der geht hin und macht alles erdenkliche um das maximum aus sich herauszuholen ohne die anderen einzuschrenken.

Essens buffs Pfeil Öle, Bogengesenge, Runen, Dornen, Fallen usw das alles sind dinge die zwar nicht bei jedem Gegner eingesetzt werden müssen aber denn kleinen unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage ausmachen, und für meinen Teil haben sie mindestens einen genauso hohen wichtigkeits faktor wie meine Laute im Inventar und einen Prall gefüllten .abc ordner mit dem ich nach getaner Arbeit Abends zusammen mit Gefährten am Lager Fuer oder einfach nur in Bree ein wenig Musiziere und mit allerlei Gepralle und geplänkel Spaß habe.


----------



## Aurengur (9. September 2008)

/signed


----------



## Door81 (9. September 2008)

Gleich mal vorweg, ich spiel wow seit fast release, und immer noch. 

Bin aber großer Tolkien-Fan und habs mir damals auch zum Release gekauft. Anfangs war ich sehr skeptisch, weil eben kein direkter PvP-Kampf zwischen freien Völkern und Saurons Dienern möglich war und immer noch ist. 

Naja, gedankliche Hürde überwunden und lotro gekauft, da ich eh eher der pve freak bin und nur ab und an pvp mach.

Gleich zu Beginn hab ich einen Waffenmeister gemacht, den ich dann bis 30 gespielt hab. Doch trotz der wunderschönen Grafik, des wirklich gelungenen Craftsystem, und der erwachsenen, freundlichen Community die man schon ab dem ersten Tag, bzw. davor in etlichen Beta und Fanforen kennen lernen durfte...irgendwas hat gefehlt. Gar nicht mal das PvP (das Monsterplay find ich ganz ok)...sondern vielmehr ein ordentliches Kampfsystem. 

Die Kämpfe sind richtig lame, ich bevorzuge in mmos Klassen die nicht nur dastehen müssen oder können, um einen Mob zu besiegen. Aktive kämpfe sinds jedenfalls nicht wirklich. Also dachte ich mir, mach ich einen Barden, heil ich später halt primär, hab ich kein Problem, hab auch 1,5 Raidjahre in WoW als Heiler gemacht. Auch da hab ich bis ca. Lvl 30 durchgehalten, danach bin ich beim Kämpfen leider immer fast eingepennt. 


Danach hab ich etliche Monate nicht gespielt, hatte aber noch Gamecards. Ab und an, wenn ich wieder mal die Idylle des Auenlands erleben wollte, hab ich dann eingeloggt, bin rüber und durch die Gegend gelaufen. Wunderbar. Dann denkt man sich halt, ok, machst wieder bissl weiter, damit die 26? euro nicht ganz umsonst waren. Doch meist schon nach 1-2 Stunden ermüdet mich das Kampfsystem wieder. 

Hab dann auch noch einen Jäger probiert, doch nach Lvl 20 war für mich endgültig Schluss. 

Es tut mir so leid um das Spiel, es ist wirklich super, bis auf eben das Kampfsystem, total langweilig und statisch, ich kenn free-mmos mit dynamischeren Styles. So gern hätt ich das Spiel weitergezockt, immer wieder versucht. Tagelang nur Berufgeskillt um länger in Mittelerde zu verweilen, doch sobalds wieder ans Kämpfen ging, ging auch schon die Luft aus... Schade, Schade.

Ist nur meine persönliche Ansicht und vielleicht ists im Raidcontet auch bissl anders...aber soweit werd ich wohl leider nie kommen, vor allem da ich schon ne Email bekam, dass mein Account gelöscht wird. Das wars dann^^


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2008)

Hatte eben eine antwort geschrieben, die aber von einem Buffed-Serverdown verschluckt wurde. Ich wiederhole es darum nochmal in kurzform:

Das ist einigen hier auch aufgefallen, mir auch. Wir haben das vor einigen wochen mal besprochen und sind darauf gekommen, dass ein wichtiger grund ist, dass zwischen jeder einzusetzenden fähigkeit immer ein normaler autoschlag liegen muss. Weshalb klassen mit langsamen Waffen es noch schwerer haben als die anderen.

Es hat mich immerzu sehr geärgert, vorallem, weil ja schliesslich alle anderen Spiele es ja auch ganz geschafft haben, dass man auf einen tastendruck sofort eine reaktion bekommt.

Das ist aber kein Fehler sondern ein feature, und da sich nicht viele leute darüber beschweren (vielen fällt es einfach nicht auf, ein paar finden die niedrige nötige reaktionsgeschwindigkeit auch gut), ist da keine "besserung" abzusehen.


----------



## wargi (9. September 2008)

wusste garni das es wow schon 4 jahre gibts da hat er wohl schon seit der alpha gezoggt ^^


----------



## Melethron (9. September 2008)

Diese Verzögerung ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich schob es allerdings auf die nicht optimale Performance von HdRO in Kombination mit meinem Rechner. Ist das wirklich gewollt? Kann das was Door81 da sagt nur nachempfinden. Das stört und kannte ich von keinem anderen Onlinespiel. Und es "zwingt" mich auch zu Pausen (das ich nicht ständig an HdRO hängen kann) , da es gerade in Gruppen noch langweiliger ist als alleine.


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2008)

Ja, es ist tatsächlich wie von mir beschrieben. Einfach mal drauf achten wenn mans mal wieder spielt. Manchen, wie mir, wurde es auch etwas erträglicher dadurch, dass das kind dann einen Namen hatte.


----------



## Melethron (9. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, es ist tatsächlich wie von mir beschrieben. Einfach mal drauf achten wenn mans mal wieder spielt. Manchen, wie mir, wurde es auch etwas erträglicher dadurch, dass das kind dann einen Namen hatte.



Hm, das wäre ja schon fast ne Umfrage wert. Falls es vielen so geht, könnte man ja mal "geballt" sich an Turbine wenden.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Door81 schrieb:


> Gleich mal vorweg, ich spiel wow seit fast release, und immer noch.
> 
> Bin aber großer Tolkien-Fan und habs mir damals auch zum Release gekauft. Anfangs war ich sehr skeptisch, weil eben kein direkter PvP-Kampf zwischen freien Völkern und Saurons Dienern möglich war und immer noch ist.
> 
> ...



Lotro ist mehr ein Chiller-Spiel, wo du dir mit leveln Zeit lassen kannst und mehr die Welt erkunden
Items und Gold ist zweitrangig, ich spiele seit bereits 3-4 Wochen und bin erst 25 (!!!), und jetzt reise ich gerne durch das Auenland oder Breeland, und es macht richtig Spaß
Das ist meine Meinung! 
Wenn du ein dynamischer Kampfsystem suchst, dann geh zu AoC dort muss ich zugeben ist das Kampf-System super!


----------



## Melethron (9. September 2008)

Es geht weniger um ein dynamisches Kampfsystem, sondern darum, das wenn du aufs Knöpfchen drückt, eine gewisse zeitliche Verzögerung stattfindet. Bei anderen Programmen agiert deine Figur gleich und nicht nachdem Motto (überspitzt) "ich denke mal drüber nach, ok...ich führe die Aktion durch".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sind einfach auch nur meine Ansprüche zu hoch...


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Es geht weniger um ein dynamisches Kampfsystem, sondern darum, das wenn du aufs Knöpfchen drückt, eine gewisse zeitliche Verzögerung stattfindet. Bei anderen Programmen agiert deine Figur gleich und nicht nachdem Motto (überspitzt) "ich denke mal drüber nach, ok...ich führe die Aktion durch".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm...ich glaub ich weiß was Du meinst...aber ich habe dies in Lotro noch nie angetroffen
Du musst entweder üble Lags gehabt haben, oder du hast ein anderes Zeitgefühl ;-)


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2008)

Ich weiss genau was du meinst:

WoW, AoC, Warhammer, Vanguard, etc: Drücken - hauen

Lotro: drücken (gestrichelte Umrandung), grüne umrandung, ausführen, dmg
         und beim casten: drücken (gestrichelte umrandung), casttime, nach der casttime kommt die undefinierte Zeit in der die Animation ausgeführt wird (und in der man unpraktischerweise angewurzelt ist) und erst dann kann ein neuer zauber gewirkt werden, oder sich bewegt werden

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, sei dahingestellt. Ich weiss, viele hier meinen "numbers count for nothing", aber ich denke, dass dies einer der Hauptgründe ist, wieso HDRO die breite Masse nicht anspricht. Mir persönlich gefällt es trotzdem, auch wenn der Unterschied ganz offenkundig da ist und ehrlich gesagt nervt mich diese unnötige Verzögerung bei allem auch. Die Steuerung ist "indirekter". Ich spiele trotzdem HDRO, nebenher, mit lifetime abo, immer wieder die Quests machen, Story erleben, ein paar Taten, die Gegend anschaun (mit jedem neuen Buch) und auch mal ne 6er Instanze (die sind wirklich schön gemacht, leider gibts so wenige und die Belohnungen sind bescheiden).

Doch richtig raiden und / oder PVP könnte ich bei diesem Gameplay nicht betreiben.

@Dronur das hat mit lag überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn dir das nicht auffällt dann hast du wahrscheinlich sonst noch kein MMO gespielt. Falls du mal eine Weile ein anderes MMO spielst und dann in HDRO einloggst, dann weisst du sofort wovon alle hier sprechen.


----------



## Sanchie (9. September 2008)

Zu den Tugenden:

Turbine und Codemasters hat sich da ein sehr interessantes und innovatives System ausgedacht. Anfangs hats mir ne Menge Spass gemacht meine Tugenden immer mehr zu steigern. Später wirds dann schon mühsamer, wenn es um Tugenden geht, die immer mehr Monsterkills erfordern. Das ist auf Dauer wirklich nervig. Dafür sucht man sich dann am besten ein paar Spieler und schnetzelt alles um, was nich bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.

Mein Hdro-Account ist zur Zeit inaktiv und am liebsten würde ich sofort wieder losdaddeln aber leider ist meine Graka momentan noch defekt. Interessiert hier bestimmt niemanden aber ich finds sch**sse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich schon riesig auf's Addon Moria und bin mir sicher, dass Turbine und Codemasters eine gute Arbeit abliefern werden.

Lg ---> Sanchie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Souliak (9. September 2008)

Wenn man 1, 2 Jahre Spiel X gespielt hat, dann ist ein halbwegs gutes Spiel Y immer interessanter, aufregender.. geht zumindest mir immer so ^^ Wirklich vergleichen kann man die Spiele eh nur für sich selbst und dann auch nur, wenn man das vermeintlich neue, bessere auch mal so eine lange Zeit gespielt hat. 

Zu Beginn, wenn alles noch so wunderbar neu ist, finde ich auch tausend Dinge die mir besser Gefallen - oftmals nutzt sich das aber schon nach Tagen und Wochen ab. Dann zeugt sich letztlich, welches Spiel einem wirklich besser liegt und man evtl. nur mal eine Pause braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (9. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau was du meinst:
> 
> WoW, AoC, Warhammer, Vanguard, etc: Drücken - hauen
> 
> ...




Genau das meine ich.^^


----------



## Frandibar (9. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau was du meinst:
> 
> WoW, AoC, Warhammer, Vanguard, etc: Drücken - hauen
> 
> ...




ähm, ich hab lange (viel zu lange) WOW gespielt, und leider auch einige Wochen AOC, aber ich hab niemals einen Unterschied, bzw. eine Verzögerung bei HDRO bemerkt...
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das man sich normalerweise nach ein paar min an das neue Kampfsystem gewöhnt... ist bei mir zumindest so...
Gothic1 war auch "lustig" in den ersten min... aber nach spätestens 10 min hat man sich ans Kampfsystem gewöhnt und fertig, deshalb sehe ich keinen Sinn in der Diskussion, nehmt es so wie's ist und fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marben (9. September 2008)

Mir sind diese Verzögerungen schon aufgefallen aber ich kann nicht sagen das es mich wirklich stört.

Es gibt andere Dinge die mir wichtiger sind. Das mein Barde vor dem Mob jedesmal seine Gitarre rausholt und gemütlich ein Liedchen trällert, finde ich eher gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das wird schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schön das ich nicht ständig von anderen Spielern angemacht werde ("was bistn Du für ein noob") finde ich sehr lobenswert und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Sabbataios (10. September 2008)

Mir geht es genau so.
Das Spiel ist ienfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  genau wie dieser smily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, der ist ja klasse ^^
ne, das spiel habe ich vor 2 tagen angefangen und es hat mch ebenso überrascht. es ist einfach "was neues" und das hat doch wohl nichts mit partnern zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einerseits liegt es gggaannnzzzz eindeutigan der grafik. das ist das eigentliche, was mich daran so fasziniert. ich möchte hier gar nicht comicstyle (wow) und echtheitssimulation (lotro) vergleichen, aber letzteres gefällt mir im moment einfach besser.
andererseits gibt es neue quests, neues zu entdecken, neue leute (ich sehe einfach nicht ein, nur um neue leute kennen zu lernen nen server zu wechseln für 20 euro, das ist mir das spiel dan doch nicht wert. aber damals....als es solche online spiele noch nicht gab hat man auch ein spiel gehabt, dieses durchgespielt und dann musste wieder das nächste ran. so ist es halt ^^
und drittens, wie mein vorposter so toll beschrieben hat: man wird nicht beschimpft, von wegen noob. ich habe wo seid 2 jahren gespielt, und ich muss echt sagen, dass ich es super arm finde, wie sich manche leute im spiel gewandelt haben. ganz simpel, vom noob zum spast. anstelle neuen leuten zu helfen heißt es bei denen nur: man bist du nen noob... da habe ich auch einfach keine lust drauf. ebenso wird auf dem einzigen rp server auf deutsch bei lotro noch auf RP wert gelegt. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es sowas noch gibt. in wow wissen die leute gar nicht, was rp-server bedeutet, jedenfalls meißt. wenn sie es doch wissen wird es ihnen innerhalb von 1h abgewöhnt.

ach ja. zum thema verzögerung....ja di gibts, aber nur mit hoher grafik bei schlechtn pcs. schraubt die grafik mal runter mädels und schaltet mal die programm im hintergrund aus. that should do the work.

lg
henry


----------



## Olfmo (10. September 2008)

Sabbataios schrieb:


> ach ja. zum thema verzögerung....ja di gibts, aber nur mit hoher grafik bei schlechtn pcs. schraubt die grafik mal runter mädels und schaltet mal die programm im hintergrund aus. that should do the work.




nein, das ist nicht gemeint. Natürlich hat man Verzögerungen, wenn die Grafik zu hoch gestellt ist und alles ruckelt. Was die anderen aber angesprochen haben - und mir auch schon aufgefallen ist - ist, dass man im Kampf vor jeder "Aktion" Wartezeiten hat. Ich merke es immer wieder mit meinem Barden, wie lange es tatsächlich dauert bis ich heilen kann, nachdem ich die entsprechende Taste gedrückt habe. Da muss entweder noch zugeschlagen werden (was sehr ärgerlich ist, da man als Barde im Nahkampf zwar nicht so viel reißen kann, aber schaden kann es ja eigentlich nicht ein bisschen mti draufzuhauen) oder aber die Animation eines vorher eingesetzten Skills muss noch eben zuende ausgeführt werden, was man nach ner Weile schon deutlich bemerkt, auch wenn man - wie ich - keine anderen MMORPG-Kampfsysteme kennt.

Allerdings erfordert dies auch ein gewisses Können, zu wissen wann man welche Aktion durchführen kann, es ist also meiner Meinung nach auch was gutes dabei, da dies einer der Punkte ist, die zwischen einem guten und einem exzellenten Spieler unterscheiden. Allerdings kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn es manchmal nervt, ist mir auch schon öfter so gegangen.


----------



## Galdera (10. September 2008)

Atreymoo schrieb:


> Du klingst wie jemand,der nach 50 Jahren Ehe seinen Partner gewechselt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist doch schon grund genug bei wow auszusteigen, nieder mit der sklaverei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. September 2008)

Ich war auch überrascht und dann als ich 2 50er hatte die komplett hellblau waren und Großmeister in allen
Berufen - bin ich wieder zu WoW.

Der Endgamecontent ist nämlich leider total langweilig. Instanzen sind zum Gähnen. Der Loot ein Witz und
die Rufgeschichten noch langweiliger als bei WoW.

Aber bis 50 und für RP Spieler ist HdRo DAS Spiel.


----------



## Drornur (10. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau was du meinst:
> 
> WoW, AoC, Warhammer, Vanguard, etc: Drücken - hauen
> 
> ...



Ich habe genug MMO's gezockt, WoW, Warhammer Beta, AoC usw.
Aber ich merke nichts am Kampfsystem, vielleicht liegt es wirklich dran, dass man sich nach ein paar Minuten dran gewöhnt ...


----------



## Norei (10. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich war auch überrascht und dann als ich 2 50er hatte die komplett hellblau waren und Großmeister in allen
> Berufen - bin ich wieder zu WoW.
> 
> Der Endgamecontent ist nämlich leider total langweilig. Instanzen sind zum Gähnen. Der Loot ein Witz und
> ...


Man merkt, du bist WoW-geschädigt. HdRO hat kein Endgame, sondern alle ca. 3 Monate neue Bücher. Ziel ist, die Story zu erleben und nicht die Items zu optimieren. Wenn du mit dieser Einstellung daran gehst, ist das auch kein Problem.
Aber für Leute wie dich gibt es in Moria Levelbare Waffen. Da darfst du dann parallel zu deinem Charakter deine Waffe leveln. Und zwar bis Level 50, das sollte eine Weile reichen. Und danach zerlegst du die Waffe in eine Imba-Rune und levelst die nächste.


----------



## molarius (10. September 2008)

erstmal 2 Zitate:

Tugenden zu Farmen ist meines Erachtens eine Pflicht jedes spielers, der ein Spiel auskosten möchte und auch im Endcontent, der ja bekanntlich gering ist, mitmischen möchte.

Wer Tugenden nicht freischaltet oder ausrüstet unabhängig ob oder wann Ruht sich auf dem Rücken der anderen Spieler in seiner Gefährten Gruppe oder Schlachtzug aus


das sind genau die Züge , die ich für mich in HDR nicht erleben möchte 

ich muß farmen um akzeptiert zu werden? ( wir reden von tugenden)
sonst ruhe ich mich auf dem rücken anderer aus ?
wenn ich das nicht mache bin ich ein "schmarotzer" und nutze meine Gefährten aus ?
nur wenn ich meinen char zum topchar ausrüste bin ich vollwertig in der gruppe?

jeder wird dieses ziel irgendwo haben , sicher
aber wenn jemand das nicht auf biegen und brechen durchzieht ist er oder sie , ich sag mal faul und nutzt seine gefährten aus ?
weil jemand anderes vielleicht mehr schaden macht oder mehr heilt oder oder ?

ich hoffe , dass ich nicht mit leuten zusammen komme, die so denken
da vergeht mir jetzt schon der spaß

ps: ZITAT- Bitte da um nähere Erläuterung, warum man auf 300 Moral verzichten kann

ich denke schon, dass man auf 300 moral verzichten kann, es wird halt nur schwerer dadurch
und ich denke auch, dass man auf andere sachen verzichten kann bzw nicht unbedingt alles auf topniveau haben muß
es ist halt dann nur schwerer bzw braucht man halt länger für einige sachen, aber ein MUß ist es sicherlich nicht


----------



## Norei (10. September 2008)

molarius schrieb:


> erstmal 2 Zitate:
> 
> Tugenden zu Farmen ist meines Erachtens eine Pflicht jedes spielers, der ein Spiel auskosten möchte und auch im Endcontent, der ja bekanntlich gering ist, mitmischen möchte.
> 
> ...


Definitive Zustimmung, wahrscheinlich sind das die selben Leute, die dann mehr Raids mit besseren Items wollen. Ich denke, i.d.R. reichen die Tugenden aus den Startgebieten, Nordhöhen und Einsame Lande, evtl. Evendim. Da hat man eine solide Basis und ob die nun auf 5 oder 8 sind, ist unwichtig. Ich habe trotzdem gefarmt, weil ich mich besser damit fühle, aber erzwungen ist in dem Spiel nichts.


----------



## molarius (10. September 2008)

ich denke mal jeder ist irgendwo bestrebt mit seinem char fortschritte zu machen und auch die tugenden auszubauen, mit der zeit
und es ist auch jedem überlassen die tugenden in wenigen tagen auf max zu bringen
aber zu sagen es ist die pflicht eines jeden spielers ist für mich naja
jedem das seine
für mich wäre das schon grund genug mich aus prinzip einer solchen gilde/gruppe NICHT anzuschließen, selbst wenn ich diese voraussetzungen hätte würde ich es nicht tun
das hat nichts mehr mit spaß am spiel zu tun sondern eine solche aussage ist gruppenzwang wobei das wort zwang im vordergrund steht


----------



## Tetlin (10. September 2008)

@Norei

Tja und was denkst du wemm andere und ich nicht begegenen Mag in LotRO, alle die nur wie verückt auf andere MMOs wettern ihr eigenes MMO als denn Maß aller dinge ansehen.
Sich nie einen Post komplett durchlesen ob das nun an mangel von geduld, reduzierter auffasungsgabe oder einfach nur flamme wütigkeit liegt oder was wir doch alle hoffentlich ausschliessen mögen sie das gefühl haben das sie da zurecht angepackt werden.

Es wurde bisher von jedem aber auch wirklich jedem der der Meinung ist Tugenden sollen gefarmed maximiert und ausgerüstet werden die meinung vertreten das dieses über einen Freibestimmbaren Zeitraum zu bewerkstelligen werden sollte. Komplett darauf zuverzichten allerdings währe nicht fair und vorallem alles andere als Teamplay orientiert. Wenn es dann immer noch einwende gibt das wenn ich in LotRO in einer Gruppe spiele ich da nicht mein maximum (Das beinhaltet angemessenes Equip kein lvl 35 Crafting equip in Anuminas Instanzen) bringe was ich für mich als Mensch in de rLage bin zuleisten.

Dann ja ist das ein trauriges abbild von Menschlichkeit. Niemand sagte das Elitäre Pro Spielweise verlangt wird Zuhören von bereits erfahren Spieler und sich darauf einstellen  gehört genauso zu einen Team Spiel wie Persönliche maximal Leistung und ich wiederhol es hier nochmal für die Personen die Scheinbar ein problem damit haben das sogar in einem ChillerSpiel wie LotRO, ein wenig anspruch an ihre Spielerische Leistung gefordert wird Niemand wird gezwungen 24/7 zuspielen es ist weder nötig noch ratsam die wenigen minuten die man dann allerdings doch on ist ein geringen mass an Kompetenz nicht zuviel verlangt.

Vorallem weil besgate Kompetenz auch beinhaltet das man wenn man bei einer sache unsicher ist auf ander Spieler zugeht und deren Meinung miteinholt.
Und genau da Punktet LotRO in hohen maße, es ist ohne Zweifel ehrlich zubehaupten das die Community aufgeschlossen und Hilfsbereit ist zuhört und Antworten gibt wo sie auch angemessen sind.

Im Forum vermisse ich aber genau diese Pluspunkte der wirklich tollen Community von LotRO denn hier topen sich primär die Casuals aus die sich einen Flammwar mit denn WoW Kiddies liefern.
Auf denn Live Severn neigen viele Spieler eher danach zufragen ob man denn nicht gruppe machen mag für die taten und ob man nun für 5, 10, 20 oder 300 mobs dabei bleibt ist da auch völlig egal man hilft sich aus und es ist ungezwungen, für alle Krampfhaften Solo Spieler nagut dann halt ohne, der Großteil der Leute Spielt aber LotRO um einfach mal auszuspannen und mit anderen Leuten ein klein wenig unterwegs zusein und das beinhaltet Musik vorführungen in Bree genauso wie Goblintownzergslas auch Tugenden Farmen oder Spalte Raiden, oder einfach nur da sitzen und eine /rauchen.


---

Zusammenfassend ist LotRO zur Zeit was Inszenierung und Präsentation stimmigkeit und liebe zum detail angeht ungeschlagen.
Lediglich das noch nicht veröffentlichte WaR kann bei inszenierung mithalten und überflügelt LotRO in sachen Humor, sogar WoW hat dort seine Lichtblicke in WotLK und davor.
Und weil scheinbar alles hier das nicht für LotRO pro ist doppelt und dreifach begründet werden muß ja auch LotRO hat witzige einlagen die halten sich aber eher klein und unscheinbar als i Tüpfelchen schön versteckt und in die umgebung eingebettet.


----------



## Torandus (12. September 2008)

hier ist deine hdro community auch in einem forum vertreten =)
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/for...splay.php?f=541




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

